
1000W (90,000 Lumens) LED Flashlight - filleokus
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JVqRy0sWWY
======
Someone1234
I'm going to pivot the conversation a little...

So LED lights have come a long way. We've used them to replace our bulb lights
1:1 and to create flashlights that provide the same or slightly higher lumens
at a fraction of the power utilisation.

That being said, I am quite disappointed we haven't seen ultra-bright LED
flashlights used for search and rescue. If you've ever watched body-cam
footage from firefighters, even in small residential properties, you'll know
that the smoke reduces the visibility substantially and even their already
bright flashlights do little through the thick smoke.

So my question is, why are firefighters still utilising sub-400 lumen
flashlights when they could have equipment that outputs 3000+ lumens that
might have a shot of cutting through that smoke? If you go look up fire
fighting equipment right now, yes, it is heat, wet, and shock resistant which
is highly important, but the actual performance is worse than a $3 LED
flashlight from China that gives several hours on a single AAA battery.

It really does seem like they're missing a trick here. A brighter light won't
magically remove the smoke, but the higher intensity does help cut through it,
you can see that yourself just by utilising a super-bright LED in foggy
conditions.

~~~
smackfu
Maybe because they could temporarily blind another firefighter if there was a
gap in the smoke.

~~~
keville
Additionally they could simply blind _themselves_ with the glare from pointing
a strong directional LED light towards dense smoke.

------
brokentone
So, dumb question here. As I understand it, the main reason for increased
efficiency in LEDs is decreased wavelength of light output, focusing in
visible spectrum. The bulb itself is a bit cooler than incandescent, but LED
bulbs have these massive heatsinks for the electronics. It seems like there is
still a lot of energy being lost as heat -- is much of this expected to be
recoverable, and efficiency to continue increasing?

------
ceocoder
Relevant recent xkcd [http://xkcd.com/1603/](http://xkcd.com/1603/)

------
hatsunearu
More power than sense

------
invalidfunction
What an awesome project - I always wanted to do something like this in
college. Apparently, I wasn't alone - there are whole online message boards
focused on really bright flashlights

------
valdiorn
wouldn't want to be this guys neighbour...

------
dbg31415
TL;DR: Everyone went blind. The end.

------
Raed667
I bet this will heat so much that he wont be able to hold it for 5 minutes.

